# Suggestion for a Good Clipper Set



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I've said many times but I mean it now ?. I will start grooming my fur baby. The only thing is that she acts up when I'm trying to cut her. Groomer said she an angel ?. Lil stinker. Last time I tried grooming her it took me 4 days and it didn't look half bad. The clippers I used are WAHL ColorPro 20 pieces. This one seed to work ok but would like to get a better one that will maybe he'll do a better job and speed me along. Chloe is thanking you ahead of time. She always tells me she wants to look beautiful like all of my friends on SM


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is a good article to read:
https://thoroughlyreviewed.com/pets/dog-clipper-review/

Many of us here use the Wahl BravMini (cordless) for the small clipper;

I also can recommend the ChroMini by Wahl (cordless)
****be certain you do not buy the cheaper clippers which are made in China. I recommend the ones made in Germany!

The Bravura Lithium is used for the majority of the cut--(also cordless)-- with a set of 
Wahl 5 in 1 Stainless Steel Attachment combs.

Be sure to order some clipper oil (I use Andis brand).

Good luck & just keep practicing!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I forget which one I have but it has a cord and hate the cord. Definitely find a cordless one.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I used this one for Edward. I really liked it. 

Wahl Professional Animal Bravura Lithium Purple Clipper #41870-0423 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EVBXI5S/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_JwpexbVRN3D5S

Edward got used it pretty well. I trimmed his feet usually every 2 weeks. He had hairy man feet  I have allot of wood floors so if he had hairy feet he'd start to slip and slide around.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Exactly what I use too! Be sure to introduce her slowly and patiently. Each time let her see and sniff and hear the clippers before you touch her (not the blade of course). When she is calm, touch her with the bottom of the clipper so she gets used to the sound and the vibration (they all sound different). 

The other difference is your confidence. Groomers are generally very confident, where we, when we're beginning, not so much...she will sense this, so you have to learn together in a calm environment. Happy Grooming :aktion033:



edelweiss said:


> Here is a good article to read:
> https://thoroughlyreviewed.com/pets/dog-clipper-review/
> 
> Many of us here use the Wahl BravMini (cordless) for the small clipper;
> ...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I had to recently replace mine because I did not take proper care of it. Please be sure to find out all you can about correct care and handling of your new clippers. I have this one:

http://www.amazon.com/ProClip-UltraEdge-2-Speed-Detachable-Clipper/dp/B0018KOHFK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460741238&sr=8-1&keywords=andis+ultraedge

I am partial to Andis products. I prefer a cord myself-I feel like you get a more powerful clipper that way but boy I bet it's handy to have a cordless. There is a Andison Ion something that has an adjustable blade that I am in love with but.... it's on the wishlist.

Has Hedy done a review on clippers? www.malteseobsession.com


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have an Andis too, but I really like the freedom of cordless. Also the Bravura is really light weight. I still use my Andis with FC blade on Bayleigh (super silky) and my stepdaughter's pom/yorkie (super fluffy pom-like coat), but I find I like the Bravura better for Georgie. 

I dropped my brav mini, the blade hit my chair, ouch...bought another blade attachment and we're back in business. I am more careful now!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I purchased these https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...leSearchString=Andis+5+speed&wec-locale=en_US

My breeder who is also a groomer told me not to purchase cordless as they just do not last. She has tried many cordless over the years and does not like them.
I purchased this Andis Excel 5 speed clipper because it is a great brand and is very light weight. I use the Wahl metal combs with it. You can purchase both on Amazon but Petedge is having a sale now if you are interested.

Petedge is having a sale plus LIMITED TIME FREE OFFER!
Get an Andis Offset Thinning Shear 6½" 28-Tooth FREE with the purchase of ANY Andis Excel 5-Speed Clipper. A $69.99 Value!

I have had mine for 2 years and love them. I don't need the 5 speeds but I did not one that was super light weight for my wrist.
Good luck!!


----------

